# Puerto Rican Discovery!



## DRtoPR

Hi All

I am expanding my real estate company from the Dominican Republic to Puerto Rico.

I need help with the following:


Obtaining a real estate license (Best place to study)
Opening a bank account (Non-resident)
General networking opportunities for Expats

All advice (with positive vibes!) welcome

Thank you

Shereen


----------

